# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Bagus mana: Mizuho HG - Sugiyama HG - Konishi HG

## evendee

Om2..Mungkin bisa sharing pengalaman yg telah menggunakan ketiga merek pakan ini :
1. Mizuho Hi Grow  ato  Hi Grow + Wheatgerm
2. Sugiyama Hi Grow
3. Konishi Hi Grow

Kiranya dari ketiga merek pakan tsb bagusan mana ya utk growth ikan terutama buat badan lbh cepat berisi (bulky) ?

Rencana sih mo ganti ke pakan ini krn dari hrgnya masih "bersahabat" buat pakan impor..

Nah jika dibandingkan lagi dgn "LC" pakan lokalnya om candra  gimana?

Tengkiu..

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Coba dipoto dunk om ,. Mau tau hasil mizuho





> subur apa om? eyang subur?


hayooo... :Biggrin1:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 470N

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> satu-satu: aku agen konishi
> dua-dua: jualan sugiyama
> tiga-tiga: jualan mizuho juga
> satu dua tiga: aku jual semuanya ... horeeeeeeeee
> 
> salam koi,
> 
> dodo koi


wkkwkwkwkkw,,,, mantabbss !!!!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

> @om ipanNah kesimpulannya bagusan mizuho ato konishi?


Saya tdk menyimpulkan bagus yg mana om evendee cm menurut saya masing masing punya kelebihan dan kekurangan,Dengan konishi mau buletin ikan pasti cepat dan u siroji konishi tidak membuat siroji menjadi kuning,Dengan mizuho pertumbuhan ikan bagus padat tapi tidak bulky, kalau u tosai siroji bisa menguning tapi bakal balik putih.Dengan konishi ikan cepat bulky tetapi jika d puasakan juga mayan cepat kempes, tetapi kalau sudah 50upbiasanya tidak terlalu susut badannya, kalau mizuho saya pernah puasakan ikan 1,5 bulan masih tetep terlihat berisi ikannya.Mungkin kalau d mix hasilnya akan lebih sempurna.

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

> Om2..Mungkin bisa sharing pengalaman yg telah menggunakan ketiga merek pakan ini :
> 1. Mizuho Hi Grow  ato  Hi Grow + Wheatgerm
> 2. Sugiyama Hi Grow
> 3. Konishi Hi Grow
> 
> Kiranya dari ketiga merek pakan tsb bagusan mana ya utk growth ikan terutama buat badan lbh cepat berisi (bulky) ?
> 
> Rencana sih mo ganti ke pakan ini krn dari hrgnya masih "bersahabat" buat pakan impor..
> 
> ...


Yang di maksud konishi ini,konishi yg mana? yg punya seiryu ato topkoi  :Clap2:

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ditgg updatenya pakk.. ehehehe.. plg seneng kl liat foto perkembangan ikan


ah koko mah seneng jualan mizuho nyaaaaa :Drama:

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

> Coba Pakai MIzuo ah, pingin tahu buktinya




Bole Om... monggo di coba pakan2nya...  :Rockon:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Rockon: 
salam kenal Om CFF 
selamat mencoba...  :Yo: 





> satu-satu: aku agen konishi
> dua-dua: jualan sugiyama
> tiga-tiga: jualan mizuho juga
> satu dua tiga: aku jual semuanya ... horeeeeeeeee
> 
> salam koi,
> 
> dodo koi






> Anak pinter..... Nih ibu guru kasih permen ya....  
> hahaha Mantap om.....
> 
> Krn om ada jual ke3 merek pkn tsb, rekomendasinya biar ikan cpt bulky make yg mana nih om?






> ibu guruuuuuu
> jaman gini jangan permen
> uwit ajaaaaaaaa
> 
> emen ga isa beli konishi nor sugiyama nor mizuho 
> 
> jawaban pertanyaan bu gulu .... satu dua tiga : pake semuanya ... bu gulu, suluh temen2 di kelas belinya ke dodokoi, ludokoi, koipalace, imperial-koi, jakarta koi center ... sapa lagi yaaaaaaaaa semuaaaaanya mitra eksklusip dari KOI-S deh bu gulu

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Update terbaru ambil video tgl 5 januari size 42cm


Mantaffffs .........................................  :Bathbaby:

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indragema

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Om2 sekalian mau nanya klo tosai ukuran +/- 17cm d kasi size M bsa gk y? Sy pengen nyoba mizuho nih. Feedbacknya mantep kayanya


ijin bantu ya om .. kalau tosai 17cm ny a sendirian sih gpp kasih size M. supaya agak lembut direndam air hangat beberapa menit baru dikasih.
 :Hungry:  bon apetitte

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

> Airnya sih dibuang aja om..
> Hayoo idenya diaplikasikann hehehe setuju


Masalahnya kalo diaplikasikan ke autofeedernya airnya kaga bisa dibuang hehehe 

So kalo dipaksakan airnya tetap dimasukkan ke kolam apakah cukup bermasalah?

Idenya ntar saya update ke trit sebelah aja hehe

Tengkiu..

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

